

Cuddlr is a location-based social-meeting app for cuddling - mkaroumi
http://www.cuddlrapp.com

======
cauterized
What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
mkaroumi
Just tried to use this app. Mostly old men, no girls and I understand why no
girls is on this app, haha!

